# Activities/games for the stalled horse



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There is a mare at my barn that likes to dunk her hay to the point where her buckets are just mush. She akready had hay in a bucket before I refilled it, so she had the bit of hay thrown at her and wqs told to knock it off. But there is at least one horse that has done one of those things at my barn. This morning we bad two stall mashers actually. 

Me and a guy I work with decided that two geldings figured out that they get new bedding if they ruin it. They are decently neat for 3 or 4 days in a row, then just completely trash the stalls. Jerks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL This made me chuckle for real. It brings back fond memories of being a preteen and cleaning stalls. The old lady who owned the barn once told me "horses use the barn to build our character, test our fortitude, and peak our mental capacities!" 
I just wish she had elaborated on HOW they were gonna do this ****


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

love it


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

It's something I'd write LMFAO Love it!!! Made me lol.


----------

